# Got a New One For YA !!! 56k Beware.... tell me what you think / Guess the amp



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

I want to keep it unknown for a little while just to get more ideas about what people actually think the internals look like. you can guess the amp if you like. You wont find the internal anywhere on the internet, beleive me i have looked, before i bought the amp. The amp isnt really a common amp. but im sure most of you have heard of the company.

a few hints:

1) uses TO247 Mosfets, rated at 380W Each(probably why there isnt a hole bunch of them, yet does its rated power)
2) isnt a inexpensive amp
3) im using it in my setup now, not exactly a hint.
4) couldnt find a made in china / korea / anything on the board,case or original box of the amp











































































thanks for looking -matto


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like a Hertz HP1D or similar to me.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

YOU SUCK, haha jk, did you cheat by looking at my other posts or do you just know because they have a lot of them in australia


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

well does anyone know if these amps are one of a kind, or are they just the same as another cheap asian board? i like the sound of the amp, might not do as much power as my sundown 3000d, but it does sound a hell of a lot cleaner. and really it does do enough for what i need, and i cannot really tell a difference in power.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've seen gut shots of other Hertz amps and they have a particular look to them, and daughter boards, those bloody italians love the things. Had a quick look at the Hertz website to check sizes etc, and I was thinking the 1d looked about right, couldn't be the 1KD as it has two power inputs your amp only has one.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

I believe they are unique, until you get to that 15000wrms thing which uses a design shared with the SS 15000XXD.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

im part italian myself so i got to have a few italian electronics in my australian car  i have what you guys call a commodore ve, usa=pontiac g8


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah i saw that 15k thing then saw the soundstream xxx 15000 internals. but hey you got to think the soundstream amp which is more commercial still costs like $4000 retail, and i have seen them go for like $2000+ used


----------

